# Repairing chinch bug damage help....



## saltaholic

Ok, my lawn was severly damaged by chinch bugs last year and I need to try to repair the areas since re-sodding is too expensive. Its a mix of St. Augustine and Bermuda(dont ask me why It was there when we moved in)
I have removed the mats of dead grass and there is some small signs of new grass starting to show. 

Do I need to add compost and aereate? Or just seed the areas that are bare now?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## bwguardian

Add a thin layer of some bank sand on top of the new grass coming in.


----------



## rvj

Just add a little bank sand, and/or just buy a few squares of st agustine grass and place them in the damage area.


----------



## Paul Marx

Fertilize , when it gets going good in one area take you some plugs and put them in the bare spots.


----------



## porkchoplc

had to redo mine...completely resodded an entire section of my lawn. It was hard work, but worth saving the 400 bucks on top of what I paid to do it myself. I have a couple of spots in my main yard, but I thatched those and St. Augustine runners are filling in. I put down Bonus S Max as well as Green Max and Im seeing great results.

heres before, during and after.
Before:
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/yard.jpg

During:
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/yard2.jpg

After:
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/yard1.jpg

Sunday:
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/yard3.jpg

Paul, how those Costa's treating you?


----------



## Muddskipper

Put down a few cubic yards of COMPOST, then aerarate.....

Sand adds no benefit to your yard

You need to make it stronger so it can fight the chinch bugs... And it will repair itself


----------

